# New from Lava Cables



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one just released by Lava Cables



> The Lava Soar is Lava Cable’s official entry into the high-end guitar cable category. The cable features dual 22 AWG 99.99% pure OFC solid copper conductors in a unique configuration, dual layers of tailored shielding, and a rugged outer braid. It comes with highly conductive Lava Silver Wire plugs standard as part of a complete matched plugs-to-cable design.
> 
> The Lava Soar is slightly stiffer than the average stranded cable, but the cable is durable and flexible. With low capacitance of 29 pF/ft in the sweet spot zone, it provides detailed frequency response, allowing the user to retain the tone of their guitar.












Lava Cables


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

It's their response to the vovox sonaris i think,
plus their dropping the vovox line.....too expensive.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

This is in response to the popularity of the Evidence Melody and Lyric cables by the likes of John Mayer etc...


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

was trying to find more info but apparently it's not up on the lava cables website . . .wonder how much this cable costs, and other random bits of info . . that sort of thing

EDIT: I don't know how to read. or use the internet. it's in the sidebar on the right hand side. think it's time to step away from the keyboard


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I just buy Mogami 25/24 in bulk, get some Neutrik connectors and solder it together in any length I want. Those Lava cables are a better price than other high end cables I've seen though.


----------



## barncaster (Aug 2, 2010)

amp boy said:


> It's their response to the vovox sonaris i think,
> plus their dropping the vovox line.....too expensive.


We feel it is a better product for half the cost. Only issue right now is we are back ordered 100s of cables. Dealers are starting to get them in.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Has anyone compared the Lava cable to George L's? It would be interesting to hear a comparison.


----------

